# Make Vista Look & Behave Like Win 7



## iMav (Nov 13, 2008)

A list to make Vista look & behave like Windows 7. based on 3rd party applications, modifications & resources.

1. Windows 7 Boot Screen by Vishal Gupta.

2. Logon Screen by pugalengthi.

3. Theme - Windows 7 Vista Style FINAL by ~giannisgx89

4. Wallpaper - Official PDC Blue Wally

5. Taskbar: Using Taskbar Iconizer

6.  Right Click Menu hack using registry trick by Vishal Gupta.

7. Aero Snap

8. Aero Shake

9. Win 7 Calculator

10. Sidebar: Drag your gadgets out of the sidebar then:


right click on the Sidebar.
select Close Sidebar.
Now you won't be having the sidebar obstructing your desktop wallpaper.

Screen shots: *Make Vista Look & Behave Like Windows 7 | I'm Just Being Manan*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 13, 2008)

Good compilation and a thotfully written tut


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Tutorial.


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Nice tutorial.





infra_red_dude said:


> Good compilation and a thotfully written tut





bassam904 said:


> Great Tutorial.


Thank you.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Tutorial Manan !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2008)

excellent


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Compilation. Nice tut too 
A great win7 transformation pack for Vista 
Got anything for XP?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2008)

good work dude.. 

PS:you got something to make vista run as fast as win 7?  j/k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

Er... all this feels neat and funky, but has MS even FINALIZED how Windows 7 is going to look like ?



Charan said:


> good work dude..
> 
> PS:you got something to make vista run as fast as win 7?  j/k



Yeah. A better rig with a SSD instead of HDD and 6GB of triple channel DDR3 2200MHz RAM with Core i7 965 and GTX280 SLI GPU


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. A better rig with a SSD instead of HDD and 6GB of triple channel DDR3 2200MHz RAM with Core i7 965 and GTX280 SLI GPU



Is there something similar for XP?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Is there something similar for XP?


Do the exact same thing


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Nice Tutorial Manan !





Krazzy Warrior said:


> excellent





thewisecrab said:


> Great Compilation. Nice tut too
> A great win7 transformation pack for Vista
> Got anything for XP?


I think most of this, other than the theme will work on XP too. 



Charan said:


> good work dude..
> 
> PS:you got something to make vista run as fast as win 7?  j/k





MetalheadGautham said:


> Er... all this feels neat and funky, but has MS even FINALIZED how Windows 7 is going to look like ?


 Seems to be yes. Might be some tweaks, but this is what seems to be what the final thing is going to look like.




MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. A better rig with a SSD instead of HDD and 6GB of triple channel DDR3 2200MHz RAM with Core i7 965 and GTX280 SLI GPU


Absolutely. 



thewisecrab said:


> Is there something similar for XP?



My pleasure.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 13, 2008)

Sexy Tutorial...

but hey manan, my Calc.exe is not getting replaced, nor can i change the permissions... any tut for that?


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2008)

Jal, download & apply *this file* and then right click, select take ownership. SHould take care of it.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 13, 2008)

bro i already have 'Take Ownership' thingy and I used the one that u gave me in above post too.. but the option does not come up when i right click on EXEs... i mean the option appears on any file except exes... else i would have done it in first place... i really wanna use this new calc..


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm ... weird, anyway another process, manual and long.

Right click -> properties -> Security -> Advanced -> Owner -> Edit -> Choose the Administrator group. -> OK

Now Do OK and Apply and close everything. Right click and properties again. Security, choose the Admin group, press Edit and give it full control.

Should work, besides that I'm stumped.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

good tutorial


----------



## hahahari (Nov 14, 2008)

gr8 tut
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## casanova (Nov 14, 2008)

Would this softwares work on Vista 64 bit.

A good tutorial.


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Not sure. The calculator should, the rest depend on the developers.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 14, 2008)

calc is working man... just that the 'About' and 'Help Topics' not working...


----------



## casanova (Nov 15, 2008)

Okies.


----------



## matekey (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello.
I want ot get the theme by ~giannisgx89 working on my Vista, 32. I may be dumb but some tutorials, tell to doubleklick on the windows 7.msstyles file. A new window with different themes appear but the theme isn't in the list and choosing OK dosen't do anything. Hope this isn't just a hoax.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks iam now using vistaVG aero for vista. Plz could someone tell me where can i get some disent funks themes for XP


----------



## cyber (Jan 7, 2009)

nice one


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2009)

Will it work on XP?!?!


----------



## iMav (Jan 7, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Will it work on XP?!?!


The theme will not but some of the 3rd party software should



matekey said:


> Hello.
> I want ot get the theme by ~giannisgx89 working on my Vista, 32. I may be dumb but some tutorials, tell to doubleklick on the windows 7.msstyles file. A new window with different themes appear but the theme isn't in the list and choosing OK dosen't do anything. *Hope this isn't just a hoax.*


Hoax? Anyway here's a step-by-step guide. *www.themebin.com/customizations/install-vista-themes-visual-styles/

Use, Vistaglazz or Tuneup utilities to patch uxtheme.dll


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 8, 2009)

thnks a lot ... nowitself running  a w7 theme... will do the above and post a screenshot ASAP


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 8, 2009)

Add aero peek too..:  
*www.askvg.com/get-windows-7-aero-peek-feature-in-windows-xp-and-vista/
Great tutorial...


----------



## kiran_p (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks man..
I thought i might have to install the beta to get a feel of Win 7...
Sincierely thanks..


----------

